# Ignition problems



## jimlockey (Jul 10, 2013)

Are there any ignition problems with the Cruze diesel like other GM products? Please be honest.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

None that we have seen on the board here. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> None that we have seen on the board here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


this


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

İts only the colbalt broski ,


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Diesels dont have an ignition system


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Nope. By the way, why is this in the fuel economy section?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Diesels dont have an ignition system


The problem hes referring too was the cobalt/G5/HHR ignition switch recall, people are getting skittish about GM products fearing more models will have the same problem, while the diesel doesnt have a true ignition system like a gas engine, they do have the same lock cylinder switch that starts the vehicle which is where the problem lied in those models. The reason it affected 3 models instead of just one is because the cobalt/g5/hhr are all based off the same delta platform and used a lot of the same parts and drivetrains. Only those models had this faulty part and none of the newer GM products have this issue  so no worries your diesel will be fine if you get one.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tracepk said:


> The problem hes referring too was the cobalt/G5/HHR ignition switch recall, people are getting skittish about GM products fearing more models will have the same problem, while the diesel doesnt have a true ignition system like a gas engine, they do have the same lock cylinder switch that starts the vehicle which is where the problem lied in those models. The reason it affected 3 models instead of just one is because the cobalt/g5/hhr are all based off the same delta platform and used a lot of the same parts and drivetrains. Only those models had this faulty part and none of the newer GM products have this issue  so no worries your diesel will be fine if you get one.


This.

And moved the post to gen discussion.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ahhh got it, thanks


----------

